# Боли в спине, ногах, тазу, грыжи или что-то другое?



## Maksim57119 (7 Янв 2016)

значит была у меня инфекция (уреоплазма) было это 10 лет назад, мне было 18.
Я пошёл к урологу, инфекцию он мне вроде выличил, и сказл что у меня простатит, пролечив воспаление, отпустил домой.
Потом на каком то этапе точно не помню, давно уже было участились позывы, ну как позывы как бы один постоянный позыв, не проходящий после мочеиспускания.
Опять к урологам. После взятия анализов оказалось что инфекция то никуда не делась?
Ладно вылечили антибиотиками, сделали несколько контрольных анализов вроде всё, нет её. А симптомы не прошли. Да к этому времени + ко всему уже стали ноги болеть, просто ныли каждый день. Ну думал пройдут и не обращал внимания.
Значит лечился я лечился от простатита, а толку нет. Уже и ставили диагноз ГАМП и от него лечился результатов ноль.
Потом один знакомый врач  посоветовал пойти к невропатологу и сделать КТ.
Сделал я КТ и вот заднециркулярная протрузия L4-L5 (4,5mm), L5-S1 (2,3mm).
Прписали противовоспалительные, витамины В , мукосат, и габапентин. Сказали веси на турнике и делай гимнастику.
И првда через месяца полтора стало проходить, я был очень рад, представляете столько лет мучений. И я на радостях забыв об осторожности схватил что то тяжёлое, и всё... всё вернулось, и сильнее прежнего. 
После этого что я только не делал уже больше года лечусь, опять делал уколы хондроитина, противовосп. габапентин, миорелаксанты потом амитриптилин, ни чё не помогает. Делал всякие физиопроцедуры, ЛФК, обёртывания, массажи. 
 Сделал повторно МРТ а там вообще не написали про грыжи, только дископатия L4-L5, я не знаю как такое может быть МРТ вроде же точнее чем КТ???
А турник наооборот даёт обратный эффект, боли усиливаются. Вообще боль стала мигрируущей, то в ногах меньше, зато вверху мышцы прям как каменеют, сковывает, то верх отпустит в яичках тянет, то ноги крутит. Не знаю, замучился уже, до этого срыва такого небыло, хоть я до того как про грыжу узнал и на стройке работал.
Боль усиливается, Уже думаю об операции.
Может у кого было что то подобное, подскажите что нибудь. Так же обращаюсь к специалистам дайте пожалуйста какой нибудь совет, может это ещё что то другое. Помогите пожалуйста.


----------



## doc (7 Янв 2016)

Нужно обследовать мышцы тазового дна на предмет триггеров.


----------



## alleo82 (7 Янв 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Нужно обследовать мышцы тазового дна на предмет триггеров.


А кто в Москве занимается мышцами тазового дна?


----------



## Maksim57119 (7 Янв 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Нужно обследовать мышцы тазового дна на предмет триггеров.


Спасибо за ответ, а подскажите как это сделать, у какова специалиста?


----------



## La murr (8 Янв 2016)

alleo82 написал(а):


> А кто в Москве занимается мышцами тазового дна?


Специалисты форума, работающие с пациентами в Москве -
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/8/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/259/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/455/

Контакты - на странице личного профиля или в переписке.


----------



## Maksim57119 (8 Янв 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Специалисты форума, работающие с пациентами в Москве -...
> Контакты - на странице личного профиля или в переписке.


А на форуме нет таких специалистов работающих в Крыму?


----------



## La murr (8 Янв 2016)

Maksim57119 написал(а):


> А на форуме нет таких специалистов работающих в Крыму?


Решите, кто к Вам территориально ближе - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/5291/
https://www.medhouse.ru/members/54538/


----------



## Maksim57119 (10 Янв 2016)

Вот мои снимки МРТ:
  

И поближе:


----------



## Maksim57119 (10 Янв 2016)

Уважаемые врачи, и пользователи а правда ли то, что при грыжах с осложнениями на мочевой пузырь будет недержание мочи либо полная блокировка оной?
А может ли быть что то другое, например боли или позывы непроходящие?
Либо тут может быть что угодно?


----------



## La murr (11 Янв 2016)

Maksim57119 написал(а):


> Уважаемые врачи, и пользователи а правда ли то, что при грыжах с осложнениями на мочевой пузырь будет недержание мочи либо полная блокировка оной?
> А может ли быть что то другое, например боли или позывы непроходящие?
> Либо тут может быть что угодно?


 *Maksim57119*, почитайте о синдроме конского хвоста (о болевом синдроме, нарушении чувствительности, двигательных расстройствах, дисфункции тазовых органов).


----------



## Maksim57119 (16 Янв 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Нужно обследовать мышцы тазового дна на предмет триггеров.


А вы можете это сделать?


----------



## doc (16 Янв 2016)

Да, приходилось проводить и такую диагностику, и лечение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Ноя 2016)

Какой синдром конского хвоста!
От чего?
От переживаний?


----------



## Acid71 (18 Июл 2017)

@La murr, добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста... У меня боль в половых органах после физ нагрузки мфс перекос таза сколиоз и т д... При движении невыносимая боль... В пояснице бедрах малом тазу... В Киеве я врачей не нашла... Поехала в Харьков, может есть сдесь кто то из Харькова проверится на предмет мышц... Я уже извелась (((


----------

